# Java moss



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I have some java moss(i think that's what it is) that came with my shrimp. I would like to put some of it in my other aquarium, but I wanted to know if it can live with fish nibbling on it? I don't know if my dojo loach would eat it but he goes crazy over algea wafers.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Your dojo won't eat it. Ours like to tangle themselves in the middle of it and hang out there. 
I would worry more about your goldfish chewing on it (if they're in the same tank).


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

That's good to know, I like how the moss looks in my shrimp tank. All my goldfish are in the pond, so I'll try it in my dojo's tank.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Java moss is a good basic low maintenance aquarium plant.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

That's why I like java moss, I have regular flourescent lights in most of my aquariums


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

P.senegalus said:


> That's good to know, I like how the moss looks in my shrimp tank. All my goldfish are in the pond, so I'll try it in my dojo's tank.


If you can somehow attach it to a piece of deco with a rough surface (like a fake wood piece that has some bumps and ridges, or similar) it will eventually start to creep along the deco and attach itself while still staying fluffy. That's what it did in our tank and it really looks awesome.


----------

